
Why Can’t California Solve Its Housing Crisis? - SQL2219
https://www.rollingstone.com/politics/politics-features/california-housing-crisis-causes-874803/
======
Causality1
Restrictive regulations have choked out the supply of new housing and housing
vouchers have driven up the price of existing housing. The state government is
unwilling to change its behavior in either of these areas.

